# Hunter and I almost drown in a river today, but we saved each other.



## Wolfgeist

02.06.2013

Today I decided to take Hunter for a swim in the grand river. After the heavy rainfall, the waters were high and the current and undertow were very strong. I went to the dock and kept him on leash in a calm area, letting him swim back and forth along the dock to work his muscles and heart safely. We did that until some people on a boat came to fix the docks. Then we decided to go for a hike along the river.

I found a quiet spot under the large king st. bridge with shallow water and decided to let him back in and toss a stick a little bit in for him. Went fine for 15-20 minutes and we were both enjoying the day, until Hunter decided to abandon the stick I threw for a larger one swimming down the river. It grabbed him as I called for him to return to me and leave it, he tried, but got swept into the undertow where the river collides with one of the bridge's pillars and pushed to the other side where I couldn't see him. Within seconds I saw his nose poke out where I saw him last from behind the pillar, he was fighting to beat the current and get back to me. I encouraged him and moved along the bank to encourage him to come over. Minutes went by, and he had made no progress just hovered in space swimming hard. Then I saw him starting to drift back with the current, and his head disappeared behind the pillar.

I cried out, calling his name. I dropped my bag and went charging into the river. It was my fault he was in there, he was getting tired, and I was going in to save him. I felt pulled to him like gravity, unable to think of anything but grabbing him. He heard me coming, and started swimming hard again. He popped out around the corner and I made my way to him. I was up to my chest in cold, hard rushing water and it made me hyperventilate. I reached for him, but he was still another foot away. He was starting to drift farther away, so I moved in to grab him.

That is when my feet came up from under me and I was suddenly on my back, hand on Hunter's collar. We traveled down river fast, Hunter trying to calmly swim to shore. He couldn't do it, undertow was too strong. I managed to catch my foot (was wearing shoes) on a large rock, where some treading kept Hunter and I in one place. I held Hunter in my arms and let him rest, he was breathing pretty hard. I yelled for help, but my voice was so weak from the cold suffocating feeling against my chest from the river. I tried, but no one was around and my voice wasn't loud enough. I felt absolute dread and sadness, I felt my foot slipping and thought "This is it. We are going to drown and die here in this river."|

Hunter started trying to swim again, so I knew the only thing left to do was try. I told him "Okay, Hunter.. I need you to swim for me ok?" Hunter gave it all he got swimming, my arms around his chest, kicking hard with my back legs until I held on to him with only one hand and used my free hand to help move us. We both swam hard, and he was totally calm and clear headed during the whole thing. No panic, listening to me telling him to wait and rest and when to go again. He kept us from moving farther out, and my little bit of swimming moved us forward slowly.

My feet touched a large cinderblock, and I almost cried. There was a row of the leading back towards the pillar holding the bridge up. Hunter and I swam against the current, my feet pushing us along the blocks. Once we got to the pillar, I pushed us around it on the "ledge" and finally got away from the current. Hunter swam to shore, my tired body clinging to him the whole way.

I honestly thought Hunter and I were done. If it weren't for him, I wouldn't have made it out of there. I had already inhaled water, and felt weak and tight-muscled from the cold. He was my hero as much as I was his. Having him swim with me on his back to the shoreline makes my throat so tight it hurts. I collapsed on the ground and reached for my phone, and he quietly laid in front of me between me and the river. I called my mom, called my husband. I collected myself, numb and panic-stricken with my fingers in Hunter's wet coat. Eventually I got up to walk myself back, as people in canoes gathered 10 feet away unsure why a fully clothed, soaking wet girl and her dog sat by the river. Nobody knew what happened.

We walked back to my car while I cried quietly, having never been in such a situation before. Have never stepped foot in a river before, now very aware of the true dangers of water and what an "undertow" and "strong current" feel like first hand. What is feels like to be helpless, and just want to save someone you love.

I learned my lessons, won't be going near the river ever again. Only lakes from now on! I also learned what it means to have a strong bond of love with a dog, and what it means to fight for each other and save each other.

Hunter is my hero today. My heart, my boy, my best friend, my rescuer. I saved him, he saved me - this time not just in a spiritual sense, but a physical one. I dare somebody to look at me and tell me "he's just a dog".

Thank you for reading, sorry it was so long. A horrible experience with a very lucky good ending, could have ended in my death. Bragging today, because Hunter helped us save each other from drowning in a strong moving, overfilled grand river.

Please don't say I shouldn't have gone in to save him. 


A warning to those who let their dogs take a dip in rivers - be very careful. (Honestly, it's not even worth the risk...)

P.S: Darn dog wanted to go swimming again while we were walking back to the car... talk about a fighting spirit.


----------



## Sibze

Wow. Glad you're ok!!

The rain had been crazy the last week and I know my wife and I were looking at the Grand today saying its moving much quicker and is a lot higher


----------



## Wolfgeist

Sibze said:


> Wow. Glad you're ok!!
> 
> The rain had been crazy the last week and I know my wife and I were looking at the Grand today saying its moving much quicker and is a lot higher


Thank you. Yeah, it is brutal. It looks calm at times, but people have no clue what is underneath the surface. I should have known better, and I am the first to admit I am a young and inexperienced girl but I had no idea it was that strong and powerful... have never tried swimming or messing around in a river, so never had to worry about it. just glad Hunter and I are alive.


----------



## Loneforce

Wow!!! I am glad you two are ok.


----------



## gsdsar

Wow!!! Amazing story!!! Glad you are both okay!!!

My boy and I had a close call with a low head **** a few years ago. Nothing scarier!!!

What a hero you were to each other!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback

What a terrifying experience! I'm so glad both of you are safe! And thanks for sharing your story, because I'm sure that not very many people know how dangerous a river can be. I know I don't - I've been pulled under in the ocean before, which is *so* *scary* - but I didn't think a river could be as bad. The high water levels this spring have kept us out of ours only because I worried about the sewage overflow, gross but true. I'm definitely going to rethink going in at all until the levels settle back to normal now, because of your awful, awful ordeal. Thanks again, you may have saved some lives beside your own


----------



## Shaolin

I'm so glad you both are okay!

The story gave me chills...you were much calmer than I could have ever been.


----------



## PupperLove

What a touching story...I cannot imagine how scary thet must have been. What a wonderful bond you and Hunter have. I am so glad that you are alright. I will definately rethink letting my dogs swim in the river from now on. Thanks for sharing your story with us.


----------



## Kittilicious

You won't hear me say you shouldn't have gone in... darn right I would have!! You are BOTH heros!!


----------



## Nigel

Scary, glad you and Hunter were able to make it out. After inhaling water, maybe you should go get checked out. Sometimes people have problems after incidents like this, just to be safe.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Oh my goodness. Thank God you are both safe. I agree with Nigel. Get yourself checked out - just as a precaution.


----------



## Zeeva

Oh my goodness! I'm glad you two are ok! I do believe Hunter and your bond is strong especially since both of you remained calm and saved each other!!! I think if Zeeva or Smokey and I had been in your spot, my pups would've tried to use me as a flotation device! You're a brave girl. Stay safe both of you!

<3


----------



## Shade

Wow, I'm glad both of you are ok! 

Honestly I probably would have done the same thing


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Wow... how terrifying! I'm glad you both made it out safely! 

Good Boy Hunter!!


----------



## Capone22

Am in the only sap that cried reading the story?! Lol but seriously I'm so glad you both are ok. Amazing story


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

You are so lucky . OMG. You know Toronto Police recovered the body of a 35 year old man who went in after his dog (who was fine) . Glad you and Hunter are safe !!!

Does a warm bath sound appealing . May not . Maybe no water for a long time . 

We have had so much flash monsoon type downpours this weekend I joked and said my youngest grand daughter might need swimming lessons to get to school.

That water must have been roaring . I can't even imagine.

Better do take that soak in hot water and some Epsom salts - lots - and long time so that your muscles won't ache as much tomorrow. Same for Hunter , he is going to be one sore puppy.


----------



## llombardo

I am so glad that you guys were there for each other..give that boy a nice big steak!!


----------



## onyx'girl

Blanketback said:


> What a terrifying experience! I'm so glad both of you are safe! And thanks for sharing your story, because I'm sure that not very many people know how dangerous a river can be. I know I don't - I've been pulled under in the ocean before, which is *so* *scary* - but I didn't think a river could be as bad. *The high water levels this spring have kept us out of ours only *because *I worried about the sewage overflow, gross but true.* I'm definitely going to rethink going in at all until the levels settle back to normal now, because of your awful, awful ordeal. Thanks again, you may have saved some lives beside your own


I agree, rivers can be very dangerous especially with all the recent rainfall. And I also agree about the pollution flowing in. 
I'm glad you both made it out safely....could have ended so very different! I bet you'll be feeling the pain tomorrow when your adrenaline levels off!


----------



## LookingforLuke

Thank you for sharing your story, I got a little teary-eyed reading it. Thank God the both of you are okay and I would like to think I would have done the same thing in a similar situation.


----------



## ksotto333

Oh, how scary...so glad you are both ok, and have each other...


----------



## Quinnsmom

You are both so lucky to have survived. In many cases the owner becomes hypothermic or gets hit by rubble and drowns while the dog survives. As Carmen mentioned above, that happened this week in Toronto in the Humber. The Grand is a treacherous river, powerful, many deep holes and strong currents. I'm so happy you are both intact. Side note, were you in Paris?


----------



## Wolfgeist

Thank you all so much for the kind words. It's been a tough night for me getting over it, keep having flash backs and unable to think of anything else. Uhg.

No, in Kitchener-Waterloo. 

I heard about the guy... really makes my chest feel tight thinking I could have had the same fate...


----------



## Wolfgeist

carmspack said:


> You are so lucky . OMG. You know Toronto Police recovered the body of a 35 year old man who went in after his dog (who was fine) . Glad you and Hunter are safe !!!
> 
> Does a warm bath sound appealing . May not . Maybe no water for a long time .
> 
> We have had so much flash monsoon type downpours this weekend I joked and said my youngest grand daughter might need swimming lessons to get to school.
> 
> That water must have been roaring . I can't even imagine.
> 
> Better do take that soak in hot water and some Epsom salts - lots - and long time so that your muscles won't ache as much tomorrow. Same for Hunter , he is going to be one sore puppy.


Terrifying that I could have been that person... oh man. The grand river is definitely no joke, especially now.

I bathed Hunter in warm water, massaged him, epsom salts included... going to keep him quiet for awhile to make sure he's ok. I on the other hand have this weird chest pain, may go in to see my doc tomorrow to double check. May just be stress? Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Nigel

Wild Wolf said:


> Terrifying that I could have been that person... oh man. The grand river is definitely no joke, especially now.
> 
> I bathed Hunter in warm water, massaged him, epsom salts included... going to keep him quiet for awhile to make sure he's ok.* I on the other hand have this weird chest pain, may go in to see my doc tomorrow to double check*. May just be stress? Better safe than sorry!


I'd go now, look up laryngospasm, I think that's it, anyways if your having chest pain I wouldn't wait.


----------



## BowWowMeow

So glad you're both ok. That was really scary! Same thing happened to my dog Massie but luckily she was able to swim out of the current (before she got to the waterfall ahead). It was terrifying. 

Hunter will be fine but please do take care of yourself. You may have pulled a muscle with all of that struggling.


----------



## Chicagocanine

That is really scary! Glad you are ok!

I like to use a life vest on my dogs if they're not strong swimmers, or when in potentially rough or difficult water.

In case anyone isn't familiar with this info; although it is hard to remember when in an emergency situation-- there are things you can do if you are caught in a current. If it is a rip current particularly often swimming perpendicular to the direction of the current is suggested, rather than trying to fight by swimming against the current direction. Trying to swim against the current will just tire you out but if you swim at a right angle to the current you may be able to break free. 
Other strategies for other types of currents are swimming/floating parallel to the shore (but not against the current) until you break loose, or angling towards the shore but not straight on ("ferry angle").
More info:
Water safety tips: How to escape a flowing river | news10.net
United States Lifesaving Association Rip Current Survival Guide - United States Lifesaving Association


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Oh my gosh so glad you two are all right. A visit to the doc might be a good idea if you havent gone yet due to all the stuff that can be washed in to the river based on your rain situation. Both you and Hunter deserve big braggs for keeping calm and working together and for your strong bond. I agree lakes sound much better then rivers.


----------



## Daisy

Ok, I'm crying! You two saved each other, what a story! Praise the Lord!


----------



## JackandMattie

That is a terrifying account. I am so glad you and Hunter are both safe and sound. He truly is a Hero and so lucky to have you!


----------



## Shaolin

How are you and Hunter feeling today? What did the doc say if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Wolfgeist

Hunter is his usual energetic self, everything normal. I am having some emotional trouble over the event, but no physical pain other than sore body. The chest pain went away as well. Thank you for asking!


----------



## Liesje

Super scary is an understatement! Glad you're both OK!

Growing up on/around Lake MI I avoid *any* water with a current unless we're floating with floaty toys. No river for us and Nikon can only go in Lake MI on a green flag day and even then he swims dragging a really light ASAT line so I can literally reel him back in if I need to (Lake MI does have undertows and I don't go any deeper than my shoulders myself even on green flag days). I've never been scared of water and have taken swimming lessons since I was a few months old (water baby) but each year it seems more and more young, healthy, athletic people drown even in shallow inland lakes


----------



## frillint1

Omg! I am so glad both of you are okay!! I know alot of people in my family, friends including my boyfriend that would have not wanted me to jump in, but I would have jumped in in a second just like you without even thinking. 

I hope you are not sick and hope hunter continues to rest and recover.


----------



## Shaolin

I'm glad to hear it!

I went out yesterday and immediately bought doggie life jackets and two, brand new 50' long lines. Even though we're just off the bay and the waves/surf aren't that bad, I just don't want to take the chance.

Once again, glad you are okay!


----------



## jang

On this forum it is tough to say..but I will do it..as a Christian. the glory goes to God..you were so covered by His love that there was no force to separate you in your distress..and your love for your dog...You were truly blessed and protected by the One that protects us all ..Thank Him for your fate..I am happy to see you and yours are OK..Blessings..jan


----------



## Cheyanna

Amen


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redrider469

Great story!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

Redrider469 said:


> Great story!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kinda nice to re-read it so long after it happened but the reminder gave me an anxiety attack.  Definitely the most traumatizing event in my young life.


----------



## Redrider469

If that were my girl, I'd go in without hesitation too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist

Redrider469 said:


> If that were my girl, I'd go in without hesitation too!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, I didn't even think about it I just reacted... not the smartest idea, I suppose, but I wouldn't change anything. I love that dog... no being on this earth has ever shown more loyalty, devotion and love than him... I have no problem rushing head first into danger if it means saving him. The least I can do is return the loyalty and devotion.


----------



## selzer

I am glad you were ok. The rivers around here usually claims a life every year or two. Yes, that could have been you. 

A River Runs Through It

Once upon a time, about a dozen years ago, on a balmy February day, I took my dog and my bitch puppy down the ravine behind my house to where the woods are, and a river runs through it. 

The river isn't much of a river where I am. We call it Mill Creek, but when it is up, it is certainly a river, and when it is down, it is more like a trickle. It was certainly warm for February, about 33 degrees on the Ferenheit scale. Which means the breeze was downright warm in relation to the 10 degree weather that I was accustomed to, but there was plenty of snow, and the river was iced over. 

Frodo went to the other side of the river, while Arwen and I stayed together. I noticed that the ice was cracking in places. And called Frodo. He ran up and down the shore and did not want to come out onto the river. But I called him again, and he jumped onto the ice and started to cross. 

It broke, and he went under. 

I made a very brave, and very stupid decision that day. I decided I could not watch my dog drown out there, so I went in and got over to him and helped haul him out. I had no idea how deep it was. I was totally lucky that the spot was shallow, because I can't fight a river, no way. 

The puppy decided to jump in too, back up by the bridge, while Frodo and I were making our wet, bedraggled way back up the ravine. I fished her out and didn't think anything of it. We returned to the house, and I put Frodo and Arwen in the kennel outside while I went in, showered, and put on dry clothes. 

Then, thinking the boy was in and wet for much longer, I needed to bring him in first and dry him off. And then I went back out for the puppy. She was born in June, so about 8 months old at the time. I toweled her dry and the three of us then relaxed in the living room, watching some video or maybe some thing on a snowy channel I could get in on the antenna (the antenna was not rendered useless until Jazzy came to live with me). 

A few hours later, Arwen got up to come and sit next to me, and she was paralyzed in her back end. She acted like she had no back legs whatsoever. 

I totally freaked out and called the vet and rushed her in. It was a bit of hypothermia. Puppies don't have that layer of fat. I should have taken care of her first. It wore off, and she was fine, but it scared the dickens out of me. 

I pretty much leave the river alone. I did go down after the igloo the neighbors had covering some puppies born in January on another balmy February day, and I hit some mud and ended up hanging onto a tree for hours until it was getting dark, calling over until the Amish fellow heard me in his timber, and went and got a rope, so I could climb out. He then got the igloo for the puppies.


----------



## Wolfgeist

I revisited this memory today... found myself in tears that I couldn't stop. That cold, dismal feeling of knowing you are about to die haunts me even months after the event. The panic, the dread, the hyperventilating that overwhelms me if I think too hard about it. The fuzziness and fogginess of my mind now, unable to push the thought back into the depths of my mind. Is this sort of what PTSD is like?


----------



## AngVi

I was very touched by your story. Thank God both if you are ok


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl

Maybe Hunter could be conditioned to be a PTSD service dog? Or do you think he also may have some PTSD as well from that experience?


----------



## meek

Brought tears to my eyes. Thank God you both made it.


----------



## KathrynApril

Wild Wolf said:


> I revisited this memory today... found myself in tears that I couldn't stop. That cold, dismal feeling of knowing you are about to die haunts me even months after the event. The panic, the dread, the hyperventilating that overwhelms me if I think too hard about it. The fuzziness and fogginess of my mind now, unable to push the thought back into the depths of my mind. Is this sort of what PTSD is like?



Yep.  So sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Wolfgeist

onyx'girl said:


> Maybe Hunter could be conditioned to be a PTSD service dog? Or do you think he also may have some PTSD as well from that experience?


Nope, no issues with Hunter. Loves any water, all water, no signs of anything different since the event.


----------



## CelticGlory

I'm so glad you are okay! That must have been so scary and overwhelming for you. I have always had a huge fear of open bodies of water, only once have I ever been on a boat. It was during my trip years ago to go see the dolphins. I think my fears stream from two almost accidents in my life. I almost drowned during a school trip when my teacher tried to teach me to swim and when there was a hurricane when I was in middle school, it was so bad, but they had the schools in session still. I was walking home in the middle of the worst of it and got a huge splash of water in my face at the time I was crossing the street (it had been fine and no signs of cars at the time), my umbrella ended up turning inside out and I got water in my eyes and a car came rushing by fast. I ended up soaked from head to toe with even more water in my face and I was in the middle of the road and couldn't see. I just never got over that.


----------



## Nico Pico

What a terrifying experience! Thank goodness you're both ok. I would have gone in after my dog, too! Thanks for sharing such a touching story.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox

I would have done the same thing . Glad you guys are okay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSxOwner

Omg I felt horrible reading that-as a dog owner and a lifeguard. I hope you went and got checked out just to be safe. When we haul people out of the water that had a near drowning experience one of the first things we tell them or their guardian is to watch out for chest pain, fatigue, confusion or even flu like symptoms as they can be signs of delayed drowning  

I had a very similar experience when I was younger (it's amazing I became a lifeguard with the amount of silly things I have done in the water) but luckily I grew up swimming in river currents! I can't imagine how frightening that would be in your case. 

Now I know that when a dog is having trouble in the water and a person goes in after it the dog is more likely to be the one to get out of the water alive  Every summer I read about kids that start drowning in a pool-and then someone like Grandma who can't swim goes in after them and they both end up drowning. I take my water safety education soooo seriously with kids and adults because I never want one of the kids I have taught to be in a newspaper one day.

Hope you feel better! Glad you two are okay!


----------

